# Welche entfernung darf man max vom outdoorslam entfernt sein um noch vdsl



## Pixekgod (4. Juni 2014)

Wir haben bei uns im Dorf einen outdoor dslam von der telekom eingerichtet bekommen nun würde mich interessieren welchen umkreis man max. haben darf sodass.man noch VDSL bekommt? 
Ich weiß es kommt auch auf die Kesseldurchmesser drauf an. 
Laut Google maps sind es 750m bis zum dslam (der Straße entlang)  
Wer VDSL hat und weiß wo der dslam steht bei ihn kann man mal die Entfernung nennen. 
Es dauert noch ca.3 Montage bis sie wirklich fertig sind bis jetzt nur der outdoor dslam und da ich ungeduldig bin wolle ich mal nachfragen wie die Chance steht auf VDSL


----------



## Decrypter (4. Juni 2014)

Nach der reinen Entfernung via Straße zum Outdoor kannst du nicht gehen. Das wäre dann bestenfalls die optimalste, weil kürzeste Leitungsführung. Aber die Hauptkabel laufen eben nicht immer direkt zum KVz mit dem Outdoor. Da können, wenn es ganz dumm läuft, aus deinen 750 ruck zuck 1000 Meter werden, da die Leitungen ja schon ein paar Jahre (oder Jahrzehnte) im Boden liegen. Und damals spielte Leitungslänge kaum eine Rolle. ISDN war bis zu 10000 Meter Leitungslänge möglich und der gute alte analoge Anschluss noch ein paar KM weiter. Desweiteren ist Leitungslänge und Querschnitt nicht alles. Flexpod berücksichtigt auch die Beschaltung der Hauptkabel und die Leitungsgüte (also Alter und Art der Isolierung der Doppeladern).

Selbst gesetzt, das die Leitung zum Outdoor so 7-800m lang ist, dürfte derzeit das höchste der Gefühle VDSL 25 sein. Mit Vectoring dann 50 Mbit. Und wenn es ganz schlecht läuft, nur VDSL 16, welches nur an Outdoor DSLAMs angeboten wird. VDSL 16 ist das Gleiche wie DSL 16000 mit Entertain. Also kannst nur abwarten. Aber 750m wäre auch für VDSL schon ne Hausnummer, wo sich die Dämpfung auf den hohen Frequenzen defenitiv bemerkbar machen wird. Auch wird natürlich DPBO vorhanden sein, was auch noch mal ein bisserl Bandbreite kosten wird.


----------



## mrfloppy (5. Juni 2014)

Kommt immer auf Zustand und Qualität der Leitung an. Gestern bei einem Kunden gewesen der ca 850 meter Leitung hat. 25M geschaltet von maximal theoretisch 36M möglich. Aber hatte auch schon Kunden die weitaus kürzere leitungswege hatten und es liefen nurnoch 10 M auf


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2014)

Nur ne Frage am Rande:
Benutzt die deutsche Telecom VDSL oder VDSL2?


----------



## crae (5. Juni 2014)

Jap lässt sich so schelcht sagen, aber 750 Meter ist oder auch 1km ist prinzipiell erstmal recht kurz, also doch ziemlich gut würde ich sagen. Ich wohne ca. 2,25 km weit weg vom nähsten HVT und kriegt konstante 6mbit rein, in Zukunft vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr, mein Kumpel der 200m weiter wohnt, kriegt 5mbit rein, in den Abendstunden 2mbit. Man kanns halt wirklich nicht pauschal sagen, aber ich denke es wir etwas zwischen 16mbit und 25mbit werden. Ich wäre froh, wenn ich so schnell unterwegs wäre^^ 

mfg, crae


----------

